# 57mm 7 Segment von Conrad.



## maxi (23 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wollte etwas aus den 7 Sgment Anzeigen von Conrad bauen.
Laut Datenblatt haben diese 10V.

Hatte erst welche an 10V angeschlossen udn viele der inneren LED gingen nach einen Tag kaputt.

Nun dann mit 8,5V Probiert, die Leuchtleistung ist dann gerade noch so ok. Aber die gehen auch kaputt.

Was mache ich den falsch?


----------



## Ralle (23 Januar 2007)

Vielleicht solltest du Gleichstron nehmen, oder Plus und Minus richtigrum anschließen .

Im Ernst, reklamier das doch mal bei Conrad, was sagen die denn dazu. Wenn 10V draufsteht, sollten die damit auch betreibbar sein.


----------



## zotos (23 Januar 2007)

Also die Artikelnummer wäre auch nicht schlecht die 57mm 7 Segmentanzeigen die ich bei Conrad gefunden habe waren für 2V.
Hau noch eine Strombegrenzung rein.


----------



## Zottel (23 Januar 2007)

Üblicherweise sind bei normalen 7-Segment-Anzeigen (ohne Dekoder, Intelligenz etc.) nur LEDs verbaut. Die brauchen einen konstanten Strom von 10 - 20mA, bei Stromspartypen auch 2, bei extra großen höchstens 50. Vielleicht steht im Datenblatt mA und nicht V?
Schließ mal 5V mit Vorwiderstand 330 Ohm an, das gibt 5V -1,6V für die Led = 3,4V am Widerstand, 3,4V/330Ohm=ca 10mA. Wenn sie damit ausreichend hell leuchten, ist alles klar.


----------



## maxi (23 Januar 2007)

Unter 7V leuchte da gar nix 

Hab es auch extra mal ein ein Giga grosses, mega über teures Rhode und Schwarz Netzgerät gehängt. 
Gleiche mist


----------



## Ma_su (23 Januar 2007)

Wenn ich jetzt die richtigen gesehen habe:

Typ:  	         SA 23-12 EWA
Farbe: 	          Rot
Ziffernhöhe: 	57 mm
Anode / Kathode: 	A
Lichtstärke bei I F =10 mA: 	Max. 14000 µcd
UF: 	2 V
Abm.: 	(L x B x H) 70 x 48 x 12 mm

Dann müssten die bei 8 V mit Imax = 10mA funktionieren.
8 V da 4 Led´s in reihe sind laut Zeichnung auf dem Datenblatt.

Die 10 mA natürlich pro Segment (für 4 Led´s).


----------



## Zottel (23 Januar 2007)

Halo Maxi, für 4 Leds in Reihe hast du dann eben 8V Durchlaßspannung. Du brauchst aber immer noch einen Vorwiderstand, z.B. 390 Ohm bei 12V, sonst kannst du die Dinger nicht stabil betreiben.


----------



## maxi (23 Januar 2007)

Im Dateblatt und am Gerät haben die 10V und 100 bis 109 mA.
Die Leuchten auch nur bei 10V orderntlich.
Bei 8,5V etwas.

Es sidn da auch 5 LED drinnen, im Datenblatt sind glaub 4 eingezeichnet.
Zu sehen ist es sehr gut wenn von den 5 zwei kaputt gehen.

Ich werd das nicht schalu aus den Segmenten


----------



## marlob (7 Februar 2007)

Hallo maxi,

zum besseren Verständnis wie 7-Segmentanzeigen bzw. die LEDs aus denen sie gebaut sind funktionieren, lese dir mal diese Artikel durch

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/LED
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/bau/0201111.htm
und
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/bau/1109111.htm

mfg
marlob


----------



## maxi (8 Februar 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Hallo maxi,
> 
> zum besseren Verständnis wie 7-Segmentanzeigen bzw. die LEDs aus denen sie gebaut sind funktionieren, lese dir mal diese Artikel durch
> 
> ...


 
Dank dir, aber hatte Halbleitertechnik mehr als mir lieb war.

Es geht darum das diese Anzeigen wie in der Herstellerbeschreibung angegeben angeschlossen wurden aber alle defekt gingen.
Was ich jetzt nicht möchte ist die mit einen Transistor takten.


----------



## luchs2a (1 April 2007)

nabend,

ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät für ne antwort. ich für meine teil habe diese dinger schon seit 2 jahren im einstatz. 

tatsache ist und bleibt leds werden mit Strom betrieben schluss aus.

hintergrund die flusspannungen der leds sind stark fertigungs und temperaturabhängig freundlicher weise sind die flusspannung bei erwärmung also überstrom und dadurch kacken die noch schneller ab. 

daher vor jede led (bzw LED strang (reine reihenschaltung)) gehört ein widerstand (oder ein stromregler). dieser hat folgende bewandniss steigt der strom erhöt sich der spannungsabfall und beugt so dem sterben vor.

als berechnungsgrundlage nicht den maximalen strom von 20mA hernehmen 15mA sehen genauso hell aus ist auch im datenblatt zu finden zudem sidn 15mA schonender und hält bedeutend länger (mir is noch nie ne led ausgestiegen die so ausgelegt war)

du wirst in den datenblättern auch erkennen das sämmtliche angaben auf den strom bezogen sind nicht auf die spannung. 

ach und noch eines mit dem teuren netzteil geht das schon wenn es eine strombegrenzung hat die sollte dann ahlt sinniger weise auf 10-20mA eingestellt sein dann stirbt garantiert nix.

Mischa

ps: mit transistor takten bringt auch nicht viel  es sei denn er ist als stromregler beschaltet aber da wird er nicht takten


----------

